# a couple of quick pics



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

View attachment 47836

View attachment 47837

View attachment 47838

View attachment 47839


these arent that good at all cause my room lighting sucks
i will be doing more with a black background and decent lighting soon.but she is still a pup and doesent want to stand still for 2 seconds







well hope u enjoy


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

She looks so CUTE







Looks like a nice pet


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

How cute!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice one mate, and not a hint of GREEN









My chinchilla died about a month ago, and must have been about 8 years old.
Used to call him Gizmo. They make ace pets, ate my brothers stash once


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Nice one mate, and not a hint of GREEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...










they love the green stuff
and they are great pets


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

mine used to chirp and make funny grunting sounds in his sleep. often fell off his ledge/perch while asleep to








He also had a fetish for those green crystal things you put in oil burners








If someone it didnt like stood in front of his cage, he'd stand on his back legs and piss on them


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

She would make a nice coat


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> If someone it didnt like stood in front of his cage, he'd stand on his back legs and piss on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Thatd be Hilarious site to see!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

cute little hairy thing.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Nice fluffy


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> She would make a nice coat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn straight, haha


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

haha looks good :nod:


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Ooooooh me want! me want! Ive came so close to getting one of those, but I just cant shell out the 130 bucks for one right now =(.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

arnt those like endangered species? dont quote me on that tho. nice chinch!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

i was thinking of getting one

is it hard to take care of?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> mine used to chirp and make funny grunting sounds in his sleep. often fell off his ledge/perch while asleep to
> 
> 
> 
> ...










its only the females that do that when threatened
but is funny as hell



Filo said:


> arnt those like endangered species? dont quote me on that tho. nice chinch!
> [snapback]882077[/snapback]​


no there not
they are heavily bred in captivity


l2ob said:


> i was thinking of getting one
> 
> is it hard to take care of?
> [snapback]882140[/snapback]​


very easy to care for
just need a nice 3 floor cage with wheel
and change there litter and bath dust once a week


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

thanks alot ill prob be looking for one in the summer then


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

l2ob said:


> thanks alot ill prob be looking for one in the summer then
> [snapback]882293[/snapback]​










cool

and to bad you are in illinios cause ill be breeding her soon and the babies would be under $100
not like at stores for $140


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very nice







Are they nocturnal like hamsters?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

ill be breeding her soon and the babies would be under $100
not like at stores for $140
[snapback]882327[/snapback]​^^^^

let me know when she has the babys. i'm interested in one.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

oh yeah nice looking chin, she is


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...










they say that they are 
but sh is active all day and night and takes like 10 naps a day

and Fresh2salt i will keep u updated
right now im looking for a white male 
and the babies should great


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

woah, it's a rabbithampster


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet, cute little guy


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Always wanted a chinchilla for a pet. I think my 6th grade science teacher had one.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

where are u located? west coast?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

So thats what you ended up naming her huh.

Cute lil bugger but I could never own a little critter like that. Is she very tame?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

l2ob said:


> where are u located? west coast?
> [snapback]883751[/snapback]​


new york



Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> So thats what you ended up naming her huh.
> 
> Cute lil bugger but I could never own a little critter like that. Is she very tame?
> [snapback]883756[/snapback]​










yeah ended up with fluffy and chinchillin

and they are very tame when they get used to you


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

What the f*ck is that thing?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> What the f*ck is that thing?
> [snapback]883870[/snapback]​










its meatwad


----------

